# St Catharines, Ontario



## theredcat (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi

Would be great to hear advice/info off anyone relating to living in the city of St Catharines, Ontario.

We are a young family from the UK with two boys aged 3 1/2 years and 5 months and enjoy walking/playing in lovely parks, family orientated activities and eating out at good quality restaurants.

We've been on some websites to look at the cost of realty which is in our price bracket and all looks good on that front, but we know liitle about the rental market in this area as we'll probably need to rent initially - I do know most rentals are for 1 year min leases but thats about it - does anyone have any contacts in the rental market (preferably for houses and not apts)?

Also info welcome on education/schooling system and the winter climate too (I hear its not as bad as Toronto in winter - can anyone reassure me as I don't think we could handle such harsh winters?)

Currently in the UK and looking to get out of the rat race to a slower pace of life so we can enjoy watching our children grow and feel like we've given them the best opportunities in life - England is becoming less and less appealing the longer I live hear and given I've always lived here thats sad, but true I'm afraid!

Thanks in advance
Gail & Jon


----------

